# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  داروسازی از الان :| کمک لطفا

## farhan44

سلام دوستان 
داروسازی دولتی حدود آخرین رتبه قبولیش چنده ؟ منطقه 3 از استان یزد ....
الان که پستای "از حالا میشه عایا " داره شروع میشه گفتیم مام از قافله عقب نیفتیم
الان همه هعی دارن میپرسن میشه از الان پزشکی آورد ؟!؟  
ولی من دارو مد نظرمه .... از اونجایی که رقابت بیشتر سر رشته های پزشکی و دندونه ، بنظرتون میتونم از الان دارو دولتی بیارم ؟؟؟ والا مث بعضی از دوستان پرتوقع نیستم که تازه میخوان شروع کننو دانشگاه تهران بخوان !!!!! به همون دانشگاه یزد هم قانعم  :Yahoo (117): 
چه راهنمایی دارین برای مطالعه درسا  ؟ بهر حال زیرگروه 2 هست و با پزشکی و دندان متفاوته نوع خوندنش

----------


## khansar

اگر صفری به اندازه توانت یه مقدار حذف کن زمین هم بخون اگر میخوای چون میتونه کمکت کنه

----------


## par.rah

> سلام دوستان 
> داروسازی دولتی حدود آخرین رتبه قبولیش چنده ؟ منطقه 3 از استان یزد ....
> الان که پستای "از حالا میشه عایا " داره شروع میشه گفتیم مام از قافله عقب نیفتیم
> الان همه هعی دارن میپرسن میشه از الان پزشکی آورد ؟!؟  
> ولی من دارو مد نظرمه .... از اونجایی که رقابت بیشتر سر رشته های پزشکی و دندونه ، بنظرتون میتونم از الان دارو دولتی بیارم ؟؟؟ والا مث بعضی از دوستان پرتوقع نیستم که تازه میخوان شروع کننو دانشگاه تهران بخوان !!!!! به همون دانشگاه یزد هم قانعم 
> چه راهنمایی دارین برای مطالعه درسا  ؟ بهر حال زیرگروه 2 هست و با پزشکی و دندان متفاوته نوع خوندنش



سلام.
من با بقیه درس ها کاری ندارم اما واقعا زمین شناسی میتونه معجزه کنه واست.
40-50 درصد بزنی خیلی به دارو نزدیک تر میشی.

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوست گلم فدات شم رتبه 28منطقه سه پزشکی تهران نیاورد از شهرستان الان تهران اکثرا بومی میگیره یعنی یاباید تهران باشی یا کرج یا قزوین زنجان قم...شما زمین خیلی سبز رو بخون 80صحفه جزروس بعدش ماه اخر کتاب دکتر چلاجور همایش بخر...150تست داره ی چکیده مفید..تستای کنکورم بزن قوول میدم 60بزنی...اگه دسترسی داشتی دی وی دی هاشم کپی کن یا ازیکجا دنلوبد کن ببین خیلی عالیه...یادت باشه با 60درصد زمین وتخصصی 30درصد عمومی 50درصد ک کاملا قابل دسترسه تو میتونی زیر هزار بشی ولی خب ن باتراز کسایی ک بدون زمین زیر هزار شدن..زمین شناسی معجزهس...یاعلی

----------


## rajabph

> سلام دوستان 
> داروسازی دولتی حدود آخرین رتبه قبولیش چنده ؟ منطقه 3 از استان یزد ....
> الان که پستای "از حالا میشه عایا " داره شروع میشه گفتیم مام از قافله عقب نیفتیم
> الان همه هعی دارن میپرسن میشه از الان پزشکی آورد ؟!؟  
> ولی من دارو مد نظرمه .... از اونجایی که رقابت بیشتر سر رشته های پزشکی و دندونه ، بنظرتون میتونم از الان دارو دولتی بیارم ؟؟؟ والا مث بعضی از دوستان پرتوقع نیستم که تازه میخوان شروع کننو دانشگاه تهران بخوان !!!!! به همون دانشگاه یزد هم قانعم 
> چه راهنمایی دارین برای مطالعه درسا  ؟ بهر حال زیرگروه 2 هست و با پزشکی و دندان متفاوته نوع خوندنش


زیر 2000باید باشی گمانم.زمین را فراموش مکن :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Sha33an

دوستان راجع به رتبه و اینا براتون حرف زدن و بازم میزنن 
یه ابهامی رو درباره رشته ای که دوست دارین قبول بشید رو رفع کنم :

راجع به درس _زمین شناسی و علوم زمین_ بهترین کار اینه خود متن کتاب رو بخونی و بعدش بری سراغ کتاب جامع زمین شناسی خیلی سبز ولی اینو بدون تمام وقتو واسه ی درس مسخره ای که اخرشم کلی از ویپزگی سنگ و کانی هارو موقع استرس ازمون فراموش میکنی نزار و سعی بکنید که ئر حالت عادی کاراتون رو بکنید مثل بقیه که دوست دارن پزشکی یا دندون قبول بشن عمل بکنید ولی کنارش سعی کنید تا اونجا که ممکنه از زمین درصد بگیرید ولی اینجوری فکر نکنی که الان من بخوام دارو قبول بشم باید زمینو 80 بزنم ! ن ولی اگر به شرطی که بتونی با عملکرد خوبت توی دروس دیگه جبرانش بکنی 

موفق باشید

----------


## farhan44

> سلام.
> من با بقیه درس ها کاری ندارم اما واقعا زمین شناسی میتونه معجزه کنه واست.
> 40-50 درصد بزنی خیلی به دارو نزدیک تر میشی.


ممنون
زمین شناسی که واقعا تو اولویته .... من شروع کردم بخوندن .... از جمله دروسیه که به قصد درصد بالای 60 -70 میخوام بخونم .... سختیش بیشتر حفظیه و میدونم که میتونم به این درصد برسم . بنظرتون هفت چیز خوبه یا همایش چلاجور ؟ دی وی دی های خود چلاجور از آفبا رو هم دارم

----------


## hamed_habibi

​فقط یه چیزو بنا به تجربه دو.سالم بگم زمین خیلی سوالاش تکراریه مثلا جواباس سال قبلو برداشتن سوال کردن جا ب جا کردن شاید معنی حرف منو نفهمی ولی 4تا تست بزنی میفهمی چقدر مسخرس...بخدا هیچی نداره...تو دوماه میتونی خودتو از صفر ب100برسونی تثبیت کنی

----------


## hamed_habibi

> ممنون
> زمین شناسی که واقعا تو اولویته .... من شروع کردم بخوندن .... از جمله دروسیه که به قصد درصد بالای 60 -70 میخوام بخونم .... سختیش بیشتر حفظیه و میدونم که میتونم به این درصد برسم . بنظرتون هفت چیز خوبه یا همایش چلاجور ؟ دی وی دی های خود چلاجور از آفبا رو هم دارم


خیل​ی سبز چلاجور باهم بخون کتاب درسی نمیخواد علاوه تستای کتاب چلاجورم بزن حفظ کن..همین

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ریاضی احتمال امار مثلثات مقدار ترکیب توابع مشتق درنقطع واهنگ تغییرات ووحدوپیوستگی دنباله بخون...انقد تستاشو حل کن سال های اخیرو. تا روز کنکور بزنی  راحت...انتگرالم راحته...

----------


## farhan44

> دوست گلم فدات شم رتبه 28منطقه سه پزشکی تهران نیاورد از شهرستان الان تهران اکثرا بومی میگیره یعنی یاباید تهران باشی یا کرج یا قزوین زنجان قم...شما زمین خیلی سبز رو بخون 80صحفه جزروس بعدش ماه اخر کتاب دکتر چلاجور همایش بخر...150تست داره ی چکیده مفید..تستای کنکورم بزن قوول میدم 60بزنی...اگه دسترسی داشتی دی وی دی هاشم کپی کن یا ازیکجا دنلوبد کن ببین خیلی عالیه...یادت باشه با 60درصد زمین وتخصصی 30درصد عمومی 50درصد ک کاملا قابل دسترسه تو میتونی زیر هزار بشی ولی خب ن باتراز کسایی ک بدون زمین زیر هزار شدن..زمین شناسی معجزهس...یاعلی


دی وی دی های آفبای چلاجور رو دارم ..... ینی برای یادگیری با هفت چیز برم و برای تست با همایش چلاجور ؟ کدوم آموزشش بهتره ؟
30 درصد اختصاصی از الان یخورده ب نظرم زیاده ..... من با شیمی بالای 50 - 55 و زمین 70-80% میتونم درصدای حدود 10% توی سایر اختصاصیا جبران کنم ؟
عمومیام هم خوبه .... دینی رو  70 درصد میزنم

----------


## farhan44

> دوستان راجع به رتبه و اینا براتون حرف زدن و بازم میزنن 
> یه ابهامی رو درباره رشته ای که دوست دارین قبول بشید رو رفع کنم :
> 
> راجع به درس _زمین شناسی و علوم زمین_ بهترین کار اینه خود متن کتاب رو بخونی و بعدش بری سراغ کتاب جامع زمین شناسی خیلی سبز ولی اینو بدون تمام وقتو واسه ی درس مسخره ای که اخرشم کلی از ویپزگی سنگ و کانی هارو موقع استرس ازمون فراموش میکنی نزار و سعی بکنید که ئر حالت عادی کاراتون رو بکنید مثل بقیه که دوست دارن پزشکی یا دندون قبول بشن عمل بکنید ولی کنارش سعی کنید تا اونجا که ممکنه از زمین درصد بگیرید ولی اینجوری فکر نکنی که الان من بخوام دارو قبول بشم باید زمینو 80 بزنم ! ن ولی اگر به شرطی که بتونی با عملکرد خوبت توی دروس دیگه جبرانش بکنی 
> 
> موفق باشید


اتفاقا قصدمه زمینو بالا بزنم ولی به جز شیمی متاسفانه زیاد توی سایر تخصصیا نقطه مثبتی ندارم ینی ریاضی فیزیک زیستم در حد 10% .  بنظرتون با شیمی بالا 50 و زمین هم نزدیک 60 -70 ، میشه درصدای پایین توی سایر اختصاصیا رو جبران کرد ؟

----------


## mohsen..

بالاخره خیلی سبز یا دریافت؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش گلم ریاضی فیزیک 30درصد زیاد نیست شما نوسان تا پیش دو بخونی گرما نور میتونی بزنی...زیستم پیش دو 20درصده فصل 1تا 4دوم و8دوم و1تا 5سوم 11سوم بخون میتونی 30بزنی

----------


## rajabph

> اتفاقا قصدمه زمینو بالا بزنم ولی به جز شیمی متاسفانه زیاد توی سایر تخصصیا نقطه مثبتی ندارم ینی ریاضی فیزیک زیستم در حد 10% .  بنظرتون با شیمی بالا 50 و زمین هم نزدیک 60 -70 ، میشه درصدای پایین توی سایر اختصاصیا رو جبران کرد ؟


نه داداش حداقل بقیه تخصصیا باید سی چهل باشه.ریاضی فیزیکم نبود مهم نیس ولی زیست ستون تجربیه باید برسونیش بالا

----------


## kurdish boy

> اتفاقا قصدمه زمینو بالا بزنم ولی به جز شیمی متاسفانه زیاد توی سایر تخصصیا نقطه مثبتی ندارم ینی ریاضی فیزیک زیستم در حد 10% .  بنظرتون با شیمی بالا 50 و زمین هم نزدیک 60 -70 ، میشه درصدای پایین توی سایر اختصاصیا رو جبران کرد ؟


زیست پیش دو رو بخون با بدن انسان کارت راه میوفته فیزیک هم پیش دو با گرما و فشار ریاضی ماتریس و احتمال و امار با حد  و پیوستگی و دنباله یعنی ماتریس و امار سرجمع دو روز وقتتو نمیگیره

----------


## hamed_habibi

[QUOTE=Shayan kolak;1103670]زیست پیش دو رو بخون با بدن انسان کارت راه میوفته فیزیک هم پیش دو با گرما و فشار ریاضی ماتریس و احتمال و امار با حد  و پیوستگی و دنباله یعنی ماتریس و امار سرجمع دو روز وقتتو نمیگیره[/QUOT​بخدا زیستو میتونی 40بزنی پیش دو دوم سوم جاهای خوب زیاد داره بعدشم انقد گول ترکیبی میدن بقیه رو نخور الان کتابا اکثر کامل مرتبت میگن ..

----------


## Lullaby

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط par.rah


سلام.
من با بقیه درس ها کاری ندارم اما واقعا زمین شناسی میتونه معجزه کنه واست.
40-50 درصد بزنی خیلی به دارو نزدیک تر میشی.


سلام ببخشید یه سوالیه خیلی ذهنم رو مشغول کرده
چند روزی هست شروع به خوندن زمین کردم اونم فقط از روی هفت چیز خیلی سبز به نظر شما کافیه؟؟یا نیازه کتابم بخونم؟یکم گیجم حس میکنم هفت چیز زیاد کامل نیست
نظر شما چیه؟
_ممنون__

----------


## mina_77

معدلت چنده؟
تا حالا چه مباحثی رو خوندی؟
کنکور چندمته؟؟؟؟

----------


## rajabph

> _
> سلام ببخشید یه سوالیه خیلی ذهنم رو مشغول کرده
> چند روزی هست شروع به خوندن زمین کردم اونم فقط از روی هفت چیز خیلی سبز به نظر شما کافیه؟؟یا نیازه کتابم بخونم؟یکم گیجم حس میکنم هفت چیز زیاد کامل نیست
> نظر شما چیه؟
> _ممنون__


بنظر منم کامل نیست.بهتره یبارم شده متن کتاب با شکلای کتابو دقیق بررسی کنی :Yahoo (16): اری

----------


## rajabph

> معدلت چنده؟
> تا حالا چه مباحثی رو خوندی؟
> کنکور چندمته؟؟؟؟


شما امضا تو بروز کن ببینیم اپدیت جدید چیا اضافه شده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Fateme_

> شما امضا تو بروز کن ببینیم اپدیت جدید چیا اضافه شده


شما راهکارت برای زمین چیه؟ من میگم کتابو بجوام و مهروماه بخونم وتستای کنکور

----------


## rajabph

> شما راهکارت برای زمین چیه؟ من میگم کتابو بجوام و مهروماه بخونم وتستای کنکور


بنظر منکه بهترین چیز همون کتابه بالاخره یه کتاب تستیم باید باشه که مهرماه من دیدم چون زیاد بود خیلی سبز گرفتم :Y (548):

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

از فیلم های  رایگان این کانال استفاده کن 

کانال

----------


## mina_77

> شما امضا تو بروز کن ببینیم اپدیت جدید چیا اضافه شده


چشم
الان آپدیتش میکنم

----------


## hamed_habibi

​خیلی سبز و کتاب همایش دریافت برای درصد 60 کفایت مکیکنه...سال 9 24تست از 25 تست کنکور از جزوه چلاجور بود..اول کتابشم اورده..زمین فقط ازجاهای مهمش سوال میاد...نمیخواد کتابو بخونید بابا

----------


## rajabph

> ​خیلی سبز و کتاب همایش دریافت برای درصد 60 کفایت مکیکنه...سال 9 24تست از 25 تست کنکور از جزوه چلاجور بود..اول کتابشم اورده..زمین فقط ازجاهای مهمش سوال میاد...نمیخواد کتابو بخونید بابا


درست میگی داداش ولی برا کسی که همه فصلا رو نمخاد بخونه خوندن کتاب واجبه :Yahoo (9):

----------


## par.rah

> _
> سلام ببخشید یه سوالیه خیلی ذهنم رو مشغول کرده
> چند روزی هست شروع به خوندن زمین کردم اونم فقط از روی هفت چیز خیلی سبز به نظر شما کافیه؟؟یا نیازه کتابم بخونم؟یکم گیجم حس میکنم هفت چیز زیاد کامل نیست
> نظر شما چیه؟
> _ممنون__


نه کتاب خوبیه و تنها مشکلش اینکه یه سیر منطقی نداره میتونه باشه اما اگه باهاش راحتی و یادمیگیری کاملا اوکیه و میرسونتت به این درصد

----------


## par.rah

> ممنون
> زمین شناسی که واقعا تو اولویته .... من شروع کردم بخوندن .... از جمله دروسیه که به قصد درصد بالای 60 -70 میخوام بخونم .... سختیش بیشتر حفظیه و میدونم که میتونم به این درصد برسم . بنظرتون هفت چیز خوبه یا همایش چلاجور ؟ دی وی دی های خود چلاجور از آفبا رو هم دارم



سلام من چون از هیچ کدوم اینها استفاده نکردم، نمیتونم نظری بدم اما خودم فقط کتاب درسی رو خوندم و تستای کنکور سالای پیش رو زدم و خب  از کنکور اومدم بیرون حس کردم 70-80 زدم اما صحیح که کردم شد 30 درصد بخاطر  اینکه زمان کمی گذاشتم روش، غلطام زیاد شد. اوصیکم به تست زدن زیاد در این  درس :Yahoo (4):

----------

